# Non fragranced goat milk lotion - smells a bit sour?



## gouldie (Feb 10, 2013)

A few months ago a friend showed me how to make goats milk lotion using fresh goats milk.  She generally makes scented ones, but I wanted to roll with non-fragrance and non-coloured - keeping as simple as possible.

The first batch (a few months ago) seemed fine, then recently I made a couple of batches, using the same recipe - fresh goats milk, olive oil, stearic acid, emulsifier  and preservative.

The beauty of the lotion was that it had no smell at all - very neutral.

However, about a fortnight after I made it, had a sniff and it smells a bit sour.  Still feels really good and the colour (white) and consistency is the same.  It's just the smell - a touch weird.  Interestingly, the smell disappears from your skin after about 10 minutes.

Any clue what might have caused the sour smell?  Do you think I should up the preservative?

Any help or suggestions most gratefully received..


----------



## Lindy (Feb 10, 2013)

What was the percentage of goat's milk that you used?  To make sure your preservative can handle the load you shouldn't be any higher than 12% with the rest being water.  So if you used all GM and no water, it is very possible that it has gone "off"....


----------



## gouldie (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks for your response Lindy.

Of the ingredients, goats milk was 75% with no water.  Interestingly I found another goat milk lotion recipe on this forum.  The recipe was not that unlike mine, except the goats milk and water together made up about 75%.

So perhaps that's the clue - dilute it and see how it goes..

Thanks!


----------



## gratia (Feb 12, 2013)

Whoa, yeah I would be to nervous to make a lotion with that much goat milk.  To hard to preserve.  I make a 10% goat milk lotion.  No sour smell, smells like unscented lotion.


----------

